# How thin can you go with a joiner/planer?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought a joiner/planer years ago and I have not really used it much, so I’m not an expert by no means. I want to make replaceable wood TS inserts like thegrgyle made in his thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/zero-clearance-insert-ts-34239/ and I started to wonder about what is the minimum thickness for a joiner like this.

Also I don’t have a thickness planer, but what would be the minimum for that as well?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd go no thinner than 1/4 with light....very light cuts on a jointer. That being said, It's not the tool of choice for thinning. For a ZCI the thickness needs to be right on. If you use a jointer, you'll probable end up with non parallel faces. It's also dangerous! A planer with SHARP knives and a sled and some double stick tape can get you down to 1/6".


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Gene Howe said:


> I'd go no thinner than 1/4 with light....very light cuts on a jointer. That being said, It's not the tool of choice for thinning. For a ZCI the thickness needs to be right on. If you use a jointer, you'll probable end up with non parallel faces. It's also dangerous! A planer with SHARP knives and a sled and some double stick tape can get you down to 1/6".


 Thanks I was afraid of that and that’s why I wanted to ask before trying it. It just looked a little scary.


So what about a thickness planer? I’ve had one on my wish list and maybe it’s time to start thinking about buying one.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*use a build up of layers*

To get 3/8" use a 1/4" and 1/8" glued together. You can router the edge to make the edge thinner in 1/2" or so for an insert.
OR 3 layers of 1/8"... you just need to experiment.

I would not joint a board less than 1/2" myself, and then I would take minimal passes. :yes: bill


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I looked at the RIDGID 13” Thickness Planer specs and it says “Minimum cut depth (in.) : 0”. I don’t know what that means. I guess it means any thickness, but I don’t think I would be comfortable making something paper thin.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

The ridgid is a decent planer for the $$. There are probably nicer ones out there but, it should serve you well.
I bought a Formica (or similar) covered shelf that fits on my planer bed and extends out both ways. Has totally eliminated snipe. For planing thin stuff, I just use a piece of 1/2" MDF sled and double stick tape to hold the stock. With the shelf in place, the MDF is supported all the way through. I can get down to 1/16" easily. With the MDF sled, I don't really worry too much about going thinner. Of course, MDF would be hard on planer knives. But, I've never hit it yet.:thumbsup:
A previous poster suggested routing the edges of the ZCI. That's how I make mine, too. Kinda depends on the saw whether or not it will work, but, I like the beefier insert that results. 
My inserts are held in place by a counter sunk bolt at each end. Because of that, and the beefier insert, I was able to rout a channel in the insert and lay in a strip that I change out for different types of cuts, or when one gets chewed up. Just saves making a new insert.


Sleeper said:


> I looked at the RIDGID 13” Thickness Planer specs and it says “Minimum cut depth (in.) : 0”. I don’t know what that means. I guess it means any thickness, but I don’t think I would be comfortable making something paper thin.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the Planer info. I think I'll do the same when i ever get a planer.


Gene Howe said:


> ,,,,
> A previous poster suggested routing the edges of the ZCI. That's how I make mine, too. Kinda depends on the saw whether or not it will work, but, I like the beefier insert that results. .


I also want to rout the edges at an angle so I can just slide it in, but I have yet to figure out how thick the insert is.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

you can go thinner then that. And in fact I just watched a video on youtube by steve ramsey on the process. He was making laminated curves for a chocolates box. 



 
However, take a thicker board, 1/2", 3/4", doesn't really matter, make sure it's nice and flat. a piece of MDF works good. and use carpet tape or double sided tape to tape the pieces you want to plane, and tape them to the top of that sacrificial board. Plane away. I think he planed his down to 1/64" or so.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Dwillems26 said:


> you can go thinner then that. And in fact I just watched a video on youtube by steve ramsey on the process. He was making laminated curves for a chocolates box. Make a wood, heart-shaped candy box for Valentine's Day - YouTube
> 
> However, take a thicker board, 1/2", 3/4", doesn't really matter, make sure it's nice and flat. a piece of MDF works good. and use carpet tape or double sided tape to tape the pieces you want to plane, and tape them to the top of that sacrificial board. Plane away. I think he planed his down to 1/64" or so.


 Interesting! Now I want to buy a planer even more and I guess I need to start reading reviews to find one I like. :yes:

The thing I like the best about this video is that this is exactly what I’ve been doing for last couple of years now. Not the candy boxes, but I’ve been ripping down thin pieces of poplar and other woods and laminating them into all sorts of shapes. I have really enjoyed using this technique, but I would like to have a better surface to work with than that of a ripped board. Looks like I will not have as much sanding to do with a planer.


----------

